# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 370 : y en a un peu plus, je vous le mets quand même ?

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 370.

----------


## Zodex

Ah merci, du coup :

*@Netsabes* :

Dans le test d'*AC: O*, les 100 plumes à collectionner, c'est dans *AC2*. Dans le premier c'était encore mieux : les motivés maniaques pouvaient ramasser des CENTAINES de drapeaux moches et inutiles partout, sans que cela n'apporte RIEN d'un point de vue narratif ou autre...

EDIT - Désolé d'avoir effacé mon message sur l'autre topic, je n'avais pas vu que tu y avais répondu...

@*Pipomantis* :

Et je profite pour remercier *Pipomantis* qui a résolu un des mystères de ma jeunesse : *Borderland*. Comme je n'avais (déjà à l'époque) pas la télé, j'en avais entendu parlé sur *PC Soluces*, dans une News. J'ai toujours pensé que c'était une genre de blague à la con (le mag était lui même assez givré), mais je me suis toujours souvenu des captures qui ornaient l'article, que je partage en dessous.



J'étais même persuadé que la capture ou on voit les 2 mecs et le "VS" était en fait une photo de deux membres de la rédac' de *PC Soluces* en train de faire les cons... En tout cas je trouvais cette explication plus plausible que de considérer l’authenticité du jeu, mais malgré tout, ça m'a toujours un peu tourné dans la tête cette histoire, je ne sais pas pourquoi.
*Pipo*, tu as donc rétabli une vérité fondamentale dans mon existence, au nom de *Saint-Chocapic*, *Saint-Nesquik* et *Saint-Crackles*, puisses-tu ne jamais connaître les affres d'un manque de céréales au chocolat, et que ton chemin soit parsemé de pétales de *Chocos*™ pour les décennies à venir.

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai trouvé le test d'ACO vraiment expéditif et partial (que ce soit subjectif je trouve ça très bien, je n'attends pas autre chose mais je trouve les arguments avancés peu convaincants, "fallacieux" même si c'est un terme bien trop fort  ::):  malgré tout).

Plus de commentaires sur ce dernier dans le topic du jeu (allant dans le sens de Netsabes ou pas) à partir d'ici:
http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...8#post11294428

Je reprends la formulation d'un autre canard qui correspond tout à fait à ce que j'ai ressenti en le lisant:
"On dirait qu'on l'a forcé à jouer au jeu et qu'il a, du coup, fait le minimum nécessaire."

----------


## Zodex

Je reste fort perplexe devant "*A Mortician's Tale*". Mais ça s'adresse à qui se truc ? Je veux dire, si encore il y avait un minimum de poésie (tout à fait à-propos dans ce contexte), ou encore un peu d'humour, ou une histoire se rapprochant de la fable... M'enfin là, d'après Maria Kalash, ça a l'air aussi fun que de laver sa table après le petit dèj' avant de remplir sa feuille d'impôts...
La bonne idée par exemple, aurait été de rendre possible la possibilité de faire une autopsie... (mi- ::ninja:: )

Du coup, la question que je me pose, depuis longtemps d'ailleurs, et qui n'a rien à voir avec la qualité de telle ou telle oeuvre, c'est comment vous choisissez les jeux que vous testez, vous autres professionnel.l.ee.s. ::lol:: .es.lles ? Avec la masse effarante de jeux qui voit le jour en continu, y a t-il une raison autre que l'envie personnelle, le coup de cœur ? Notez que je comprends parfaitement le test de *A Mortician's Tale*, au vu de l'originalité du truc. Ah bah c'est ça, l'originalité, le fait de sortir des sentiers battus, de découvrir quelque chose qui change ?
Nan c'est bon en fait j'ai répondu tout seul à ma question en l'écrivant.  ::ninja:: 

Question subsidiaire: Allez-vous tester Nioh sur PC ?

----------


## Argha

> comment vous choisissez les jeux que vous testez ?

----------


## LaVaBo



----------


## Don Moahskarton

Dans la news "DEUX FILS EN AIGUILE", j'ai pas compris le lien avec les lois antitrust. 
C'est quoi le rapport avec la choucroute ?

----------


## Kaelis

Attention aux couvertures, j'ai peut-être loupé un épisode mais les "artworks" des éditeurs rendent le magazine difficile à repérer chez mon marchand de journaux.

Les dessins ont l'effet inverse, c'est donc plus mieux en définitive du bout du compte.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Numéro reçu aujourd'hui (abonnement, Bordeaux). Bon, le facteur a été gentil avec moi aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu plein de lecture...

----------


## DrGurdil

C'est quoi cette augmentation de tarifs annoncée pour 2018 ?

105€ l'abonnement annuel maintenant ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Inflation, tout ça. Je suppose.


Merci à Ivan pour le tacle à la glotte des éditeurs, concernant l'explosion des coûts de dév' et les revenus insuffisants, argument avancé pour justifier les lootboxes  à la con  ::love::

----------


## Bobbin

> J'ai trouvé le test d'ACO vraiment expéditif et partial (que ce soit subjectif je trouve ça très bien, je n'attends pas autre chose mais je trouve les arguments avancés peu convaincants, "fallacieux" même si c'est un terme bien trop fort  malgré tout).
> 
> Plus de commentaires sur ce dernier dans le topic du jeu (allant dans le sens de Netsabes ou pas) à partir d'ici:
> http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread...8#post11294428
> 
> Je reprends la formulation d'un autre canard qui correspond tout à fait à ce que j'ai ressenti en le lisant:
> "On dirait qu'on l'a forcé à jouer au jeu et qu'il a, du coup, fait le minimum nécessaire."


Hum je suis pas complétement d'accord. J'ai pas joué au jeu mais j'ai bien compris que :
- le fond du gameplay est resté globalement le même
- les combats ont été refondus mais restent pas top
- l'IA est à la ramasse
- y a désormais des sytèmes de niveaux des ennemis / du personnage, et des armes/trucs à looter un peu partout
- les assassins qui te traquent
- les décors sont splendides et la carte est grande, le voyage est beau
- c'est un peu répétitif au bout d'un moment, comme avant

Du coup la note du jeu dépend beaucoup de l'importance que tu attaches au divers points sus-cités. Comme celle de CoD WWII qui affirme que "un tel jeu en 2017 ça vaut 

Spoiler Alert! 


6

/10". Après peut-être que mon avis sur le test changera quand j'aurai joué au jeu 

dans deux ans quand il sera en soldes à 8 euros

----------


## zifox

Merci pour cet édito qui m'a beaucoup fait rire. C'est bien à 

Spoiler Alert! 


Montpellier

 que tout cela se passe ?
J'ai comme un arrière gout de déjà vu.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aiklwilnuo

Grand lurker, je me dois de briser le silence pour exprimer mon indignation quand mes yeux ont été agressés, oui, je dis bien “agressés”, par le titre de l'édito de ce numéro : “Y'en a un peu plus, je vous le met (sic) quand même ?”. 

Bisoux, quand même.

----------


## Izual

Effectivement, c'est une correction qui n'est pas passée, mais c'est réparé maintenant. Merci.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

C'est réparé, réparé comment? Vous êtes venus chez moi corriger mon exemplaire du mag?

----------


## Maria Kalash

C'est la news du numéro, elle n'est pas dans le mag.

----------


## Shosuro Phil

Ça m'apprendra à ne pas vérifier le papier avant de poster...

----------


## Malakian

Une augmentation de 25% de l'abonnement pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?

----------


## Ruvon

> Une augmentation de 25% de l'abonnement pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?


C'est pas le surcoût engendré par la politisation du magazine ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> C'est quoi cette augmentation de tarifs annoncée pour 2018 ?
> 105€ l'abonnement annuel maintenant ?


Ah c'est malin, les gens vous croient après...  :ouaiouai: 




> Une augmentation de 25% de l'abonnement pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?


Faut pas croire tout ce que vous lisez sur ce forum (sauf si c'est moi qui l'écrit).
Donc:
La dernière augmentation de prix de Canard PC date de mars 2015, et à l'époque l'abonnement n'avait pas bougé.

En fait, le dernier changement dans le prix de l'abonnement date de... 2010. En presque 8 ans, je vous laisse imaginer les augmentations du papier et surtout du tarif postal qui se sont empilées sans qu'on change le prix de l'abo. Rien qu'en 2018 par exemple, le timbre va augmenter de 5%.

Donc oui, l'abonnement et le réabonnement à Canard PC vont augmenter en 2018 à partir du 1er janvier, pour absorber l'augmentation du timbre de 2018 et rattraper un peu des hausses de coûts des 8 dernières années. On ne peut pas faire autrement.
Le nouveau prix n'est pas encore fixé mais ce ne sera pas une hausse de +25%, plutôt du genre moitié moins.

----------


## Anonyme32145

> Le nouveau prix n'est pas encore fixé mais ce ne sera pas une hausse de +25%, plutôt du genre moitié moins.


Et quand on prend en compte l'inflation, le prix des amendes que reçoivent les canards pour leurs excès de vitesse (cf. topic de la LDJ) et les salaires moyens (cf. topic des salaires), le nombre de canards devenus véganes qui font des économies de viande (topic éponyme)... On peut quasiment dire que cette augmentation est en fait une baisse  ::wacko::

----------


## Malakian

> Ah c'est malin, les gens vous croient après... 
> 
> 
> 
> Faut pas croire tout ce que vous lisez sur ce forum (sauf si c'est moi qui l'écrit).
> Donc:
> La dernière augmentation de prix de Canard PC date de mars 2015, et à l'époque l'abonnement n'avait pas bougé.
> 
> En fait, le dernier changement dans le prix de l'abonnement date de... 2010. En presque 8 ans, je vous laisse imaginer les augmentations du papier et surtout du tarif postal qui se sont empilées sans qu'on change le prix de l'abo. Rien qu'en 2018 par exemple, le timbre va augmenter de 5%.
> ...


Merci pour les précisions, ce n'est pas sur le forum que j'ai lu ça mais sur la news dans le dernier numéro parlant d'un abonnement passant à 106€. Comptez-vous faire des offres spéciales pour les étudiants et les chômeurs ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui

Le même prix, mais avec un mot d'excuse et un sous-entendu te demandant gentiment _d'aller trouver un travail, feignasse_.


 ::ninja::

----------


## johnclaude

> Une augmentation de 25% de l'abonnement pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?


Acheter des porsche en or avec le kickstarter c'est bien gentil, mais l'entretien est très onéreux suite ces modèles.

----------


## Malakian

> Oui
> 
> Le même prix, mais avec un mot d'excuse et un sous-entendu te demandant gentiment _d'aller trouver un travail, feignasse_.


J'aimerais bien avoir un travail, tu m'en donnes un ?

----------


## Sylla

> Donc oui, l'abonnement et le réabonnement à Canard PC vont augmenter en 2018 à partir du 1er janvier, pour absorber l'augmentation du timbre de 2018 et rattraper un peu des hausses de coûts des 8 dernières années. On ne peut pas faire autrement.
> Le nouveau prix n'est pas encore fixé mais ce ne sera pas une hausse de +25%, plutôt du genre moitié moins.


J'ai pas tout compris la confusion, vous avez mis 25% pour nous faire peur et nous réabonner plus vite? Entre ça et Kahn qui se sert de twitter pour nous faire acheter deux fois le magazine... ::ninja:: 

Tiens, vraie question presque sérieuse: ça concerne aussi CPC Hardware?

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> J'ai pas tout compris la confusion, vous avez mis 25% pour nous faire peur et nous réabonner plus vite?


Pour ne pas prendre en traître les habitués et leur offrir l'occasion de profiter une dernière fois de ce tarif avant leur augmentation.

----------


## Sylla

Ca j'ai compris, je trouvais ça bizarre de donner un chiffre qui n'est pas le chiffre juste.

Même si +12 ou +25, je me réabonne quand même. Mais je ne garantis pas un double achat à chaque tweet.

----------


## Rouxbarbe

::o:  Mon abo se termine au 374 justement, c'est l'occasion de signer pour une nouvelle année  ::lol::  

J'en profite pour signaler une coquille dans le texte présentant l'abonnement, il est indiqué:
"ATTENTION : L'accès à la version numérique ne sera disponible qu'en février."

Ca date un peu ça, non?  ::P: 

Edit: Oh, on paye moins chez en réabo? Sympa!

----------


## zifox

> Acheter des *porsche* en or avec le kickstarter c'est bien gentil, mais *l'entretien est très onéreux* suite ces modèles.


Tu oublies l'anglaise de Kahn.  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Pas spécifique au numéro 370, mais y aurait moyen de changer la couleur de la page bleue qu'il y a vers le début de chaque numéro ? Je la trouve toujours super difficile à lire...

----------

